# XFX GeForce 6200 AGP configuration questions



## zhemnic (Dec 3, 2007)

:wave:Hi Guys

Please help me install the graphics adapter NVIDIA XFX GeFORCE 6200
AGP 8X 256MB DDR2. I tried to read the Motherboard manual and the XFX install instruction but it failed to help me.

What I did:
1. I disabled my current graphics card from Device Manager

2. Then I powered off the pc and fitted the card onto AGP slot

3. Changed the monitor cable from original VGA jack to XFX VGA jack

4. Then I booted to BIOS settings

5. Then I directed to Plug And Play devices menu in BIOS

6. Changed the "Primary Graphics Adapter from PCI to AGP"

7. Then I got confused as to what IRQ was so I left the other
settings as they were viz.
Allocate IRQ to PCI VGA: Yes
PCI IDE BusMaster: Enabled

8. Saved and exit boot menu

9. Logon to windows, then windows detected a new device and so 
I installed drivers from the XFX GeFORCE 6200 Driver CD

10. Then I rebooted the system

Problem:	:4-dontkno After all these steps the pc will not allow me to logon, it freeze
when the login screen says "Windows Starting Up" Then keyboard and 
mouse will not function. I've attached my system information below. If it is not enough please let me know.

Thank you for your help.

PS. Any idea what is Aperture? should I change anything in it?




Current System Information

Motherboard: P4M800PRO-M
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600)
System Manufacturer:	Fujitsu Siemens
System Model: P4M800PRO-M
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz(2 CPU)
Memory: 1504MB RAM
Page file: 404MB used, 2994MB available
DirectX Version:	DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

Current Display Adapter

Name: VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
Manufacturer: VIA/S3G
Chip type: VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
DAC type: Internal
Approx. Total memory:	64MB
Currrent display mode: 800 x 600(32 bit)(85Hz)
Monitor: plug and play monitor


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Usually you dont have to change anything in the bios when upgradeing a video card. I would say reset your cmos, you do this by removeing the clock battery from the motherboard for a few minutes and then reinserting it, the pc has to be unpluged also. Try that and then let us know if it does the same thing.


----------



## zhemnic (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi

I did try to reset the bios like you said. But the problem persists. My PC freezes right after I install the drivers... I even tried new drivers from nvidia website. What else am I still missing?

Thanx


----------



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem as you with the same video card. I have also tried the same steps above and no luck.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What power supplies are you both using?


----------



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

not sure if this is the right info I just grabbed the numbers from the side of power supply

+3.3v&5v=235w MAx;-5v&-12v=9.6w

does that help or am I way off?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I see its 235 watt which is not a lot at all. Even for a 6200 I don't think that psu could power the system properly. Do you have another power supply you could try in the system? Something at least 350w or more?


----------



## Meenac76 (Jan 16, 2008)

grabbed a 350 psu. But still no luck ready to pull all my hair out. lol


----------



## irishmantx (Dec 2, 2007)

Meenac76 said:


> grabbed a 350 psu. But still no luck ready to pull all my hair out. lol


 You know, I had this card "Working" for a few days and played the Deep
Space Nine "The Fallen" Quite well, even after service packing with SP2,
a couple of times, then I took a cat nap, woke up to check my email, and the comp froze up! 

I got an Ultra 400w power supply, and the system is an Asus P4S800-MX everything been reseated, and seated, went to VGA Mode, 
ripped the drivers out, and reinstalled a few times, then got on my 
"backup" comp which is an Intel Graphics chip on my laptop, and shot 
an email to Nvidia about this issue. Not sure if its why Amazon.com sold such a "cheap" card! LOL I upgraded from the FX-5200 TV / DVI to the 
6200, before the PCI-Express came out.. GRRRRr What fun! I check the 
BIOS and made sure it booted to AGP, made sure all the settings shows
AGP apeture ect, even gave the system a few bats on the top!! LOL
:upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset:

Now the next step... Firing Squad! Give a final cig, and ready..... aim...
.........................................Fire!!! (blam)

Could be a defective product NVIDIA made, and they since "upgraded"
to the newer stuff? If a few folx having the same or identical issue? 

Thank You!

Irishmantx
sure


----------

